# what rifles do you have?



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a:
308
30-30
32 special


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I have:
several 30-06
2ea 300 WM
45-70 stainless guide model
several 22's and 22 mags 
:sniper:


----------



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

30-06 primary gun

22 or 2 everybody needs a couple

17 hmr couldn't resist

30-30 doesn't everybody start with one?

270 good deal

7-08 wife wanted to hunt

223 great prarie dog gone

270 pistol, it was a gift


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ruger 10-22mag
Ruger 10-22lr


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

30/06, 270 Win., 22 lr.


----------



## Hairtrigger (May 12, 2003)

More than I need but still not enough!!
Here are a few pics

http://photos.ohioglockers.com/Toy-chest


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

.30-06 x2
.270 WBY
.243
.22 X about 10(gota love those .22's!)


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

308 tikka,
243 rem. 700
12 ga. rem. special purpose
ruger 10/22 own two of them
cva stag horn 45.....(PIECE OF $H!t!)


----------



## slowhand (Oct 11, 2005)

Tikka 695 25-06
Steyr-Mannlicher 270
Winchester Mod 92 32-20
Belgium Browning T-Bolt 22
Jarrett Pro-Hunter 414 Rem


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

hey slowhand, i noticed u named off a win. 92 in 32-20, we have a real old 32-20 in a win. 73. ive only shot it a very few times. do u have anything to add on the gun, or caliber?


----------



## slowhand (Oct 11, 2005)

T-Lowe

The Mod 92 32-20 was my great grandfathers. 18" saddle gun with saddle ring. Made before 1900. Was used by him from Canada to California.
Rumored to have taken deer with...but I doubt it. Was my first "real" gun. Accurate w/ open sights to 50/75yds. A few rabbits met their match to it in the 1950's/60's. Always enjoyed that boxes had 50 rounds.

Need to get it out of the case...Thanks for allowing me to bring up a good memory.

Erle


----------



## J Bichsel (Oct 18, 2005)

I have 2 - 30-06s
a savage 110 
a 1929 super sporter that still holds 6 of 12 world records held by my Great Uncle
marlin Guide in a 45-70 for my alaska Brownies
300 win Mag custom Fn Mouser 
17 hmr in a henry leaver
7mm-08 model 7 for my wife
7x57 in a rem mt rifle
4 O/U trap Remimgtons, a mosberg Pump 12 Ga 
2 20 Gage shotguns for the boys 
savage 110 in a 223 accu triger Hits Os at 500 yards
savage 99 in a 300 sav
and I have no more room for the rest!!!!!!!!! I love this hobby.
I also reload all my own
I am looking for a lee loader in a 300 Savage 
if any of you have one E-mail me @
[email protected]


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

If all goes well I should soon own a Win mod 70 featherweight in .243.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use my .243 for all my needs.

Beware of the man with one gun.

LOL


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Remington 700 in .220 swift
Remington 721 in .270 win.
Browning BAR in .308 win.
Winchester 70 in .338 win.mag. :sniper:


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

RIFLES: 
308 
30/06 
22 mag 
270 
17hmr 
antique 500 (inherited) 
22 long 
243 
204 
300 mag 
7.62X39 (Ak-47) 
223 
SHOTGUNS: 
12 gauge Mossberg 
20 Gauge 
MUZZELLOADER: 
Hawkens 50 flintlock 
12 gauge shotgun 
Pistols: 
357 magnum 
22 short 
44 
38
:sniper: I like guns...


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Anybody know where i could get cheap 500 ammo. been dying to shoot it.


----------



## williamdtipton (Oct 29, 2005)

Im not much on having a lot of guns around, I typically keep one rifle and one self-defense handgun and thats about it.

Right now the rifle flavor of the month is the Savage 17HMR bolt action I just got.

It it is a keeper, I think the only think Id like to add to it is a Marlin 30-30 lever action at some point.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

.30-06
.22
My dads .22 Hornet


----------

